# my new rays @ 5.5''



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i just bought a pair of motoro today i am supposed to be waiting for a leo or henlei or even a p14 but i felt the need.
these 2 are @ 5.5'' and feeding very well the female is the lighter coloured ray with the fat arse.
enjoy
acclimatizing








look at the size of my arse.








damn i am spotty








hello big boy









dixon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Beautiful Rays Dixon.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful rays dixon..


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

very nice motoros. are you gonna get any marbled motoros? those would look nice with your two. How much you pay for them?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice rays


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Beautiful.
Ta.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Hell ya!
They are sweet! I want rays!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Gorgeous rays.


----------

